
Chrome now supports SVG favicons - theBashShell
https://twitter.com/mathias/status/1196816651834068994
======
Communitivity
Kudos to Chrome, that's a nice step forward. We can't really use them
professionally though until the other browsers get support, or we degrade for
other browsers.

The SVG favicon feature on CanIUse.com:

[https://caniuse.com/#feat=link-icon-svg](https://caniuse.com/#feat=link-icon-
svg)

